

New Horizons Team Responds to Spacecraft Anomaly - mtviewdave
http://pluto.jhuapl.edu/News-Center/News-Article.php?page=20150704

======
thomasrossi
10 days to Pluto!! I'm so excited, luckily all looks normal

